# imlib2 compile error Tiger Mac OS X intel



## zapatisthack (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well this is my first post and this problem unfortunatley is drivng me nuts.
I have been trying to get imlib compilin on my new MacBook pro without much success.

It seems the apple gcc preinstalled by mac does not do the job of understanding well the arch. of the new intel cpu.

so I would like to hear if anyone else has come across this and if there is a way to fix this without using other gcc versions (as i don't know which one would work)

here is some output from the compiler:
  Error: Target com.apple.build returned: shell command "cd "/opt/local/var/db/dports/build/_opt_local_var_db_dports_sources_rsync.rsync.darwinports.org_dpupdate_dports_graphics_imlib2/work/imlib2-1.2.1" && make all" returned error 2
Command output: asm_blend.S:499:Unknown pseudo-op: .size
asm_blend.S:499:Rest of line ignored. 1st junk character valued 95 (_).
asm_blend.S:531:Unknown pseudo-op: .size
asm_blend.S:531:Rest of line ignored. 1st junk character valued 95 (_).
asm_blend.S:569:Unknown pseudo-op: .size
asm_blend.S:569:Rest of line ignored. 1st junk character valued 95 (_).
asm_blend.S:610:Unknown pseudo-op: .size
asm_blend.S:610:Rest of line ignored. 1st junk character valued 95 (_).
asm_blend.S:659:Unknown pseudo-op: .size
asm_blend.S:659:Rest of line ignored. 1st junk character valued 95 (_).
asm_blend.S:697:Unknown pseudo-op: .size
asm_blend.S:697:Rest of line ignored. 1st junk character valued 95 (_).
asm_blend.S:739:Unknown pseudo-op: .size
asm_blend.S:739:Rest of line ignored. 1st junk character valued 95 (_).
asm_blend.S:777:Unknown pseudo-op: .size
asm_blend.S:777:Rest of line ignored. 1st junk character valued 95 (_).
asm_blend.S:820:Unknown pseudo-op: .size
asm_blend.S:820:Rest of line ignored. 1st junk character valued 95 (_).
asm_blend.S:872:Unknown pseudo-op: .size
asm_blend.S:872:Rest of line ignored. 1st junk character valued 95 (_).
asm_blend.S:936:Unknown pseudo-op: .size
asm_blend.S:936:Rest of line ignored. 1st junk character valued 95 (_).
asm_blend.S:1001:Unknown pseudo-op: .size
asm_blend.S:1001:Rest of line ignored. 1st junk character valued 95 (_).
asm_blend.S:1057:Unknown pseudo-op: .size
asm_blend.S:1057:Rest of line ignored. 1st junk character valued 95 (_).
make[3]: *** [asm_blend.lo] Error 1
make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

Any help/suggestion REALLy aprreciated..

....  I am hungry ....  Apple anyone ?


----------



## zapatisthack (Apr 7, 2006)

By the way .. this is what happens when i try to install gcc on different directory in usr/..

patrick-comiottos-computer:/ zapatisthack$ sudo port -D /usr/bin/gcc34/ install gcc34
--->  Configuring gcc34
Error: Target com.apple.configure returned: configure failure: shell command "cd "/opt/local/var/db/dports/build/_opt_local_var_db_dports_sources_rsync.rsync.darwinports.org_dpupdate_dports_lang_gcc34/work/build" && CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.3 /opt/local/var/db/dports/build/_opt_local_var_db_dports_sources_rsync.rsync.darwinports.org_dpupdate_dports_lang_gcc34/work/gcc-3.4.5/configure --prefix=/opt/local --enable-languages=c,c++,f77,objc --libdir=/opt/local/lib/gcc-3.4 --infodir=/opt/local/share/info --mandir=/opt/local/share/man --with-system-zlib --disable-nls --program-suffix=-dp-3.4 --with-local-prefix=/opt/local --with-gxx-include-dir=/opt/local/include/gcc-3.4/c++/" returned error 1
Command output: loading cache ./config.cache
checking host system type... i686-apple-darwin8.5.2
checking target system type... i686-apple-darwin8.5.2
checking build system type... i686-apple-darwin8.5.2
checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
*** This configuration is not supported in the following subdirectories:
     target-libobjc target-libffi target-boehm-gc target-zlib target-libjava zlib fastjar
    (Any other directories should still work fine.)
gcc-3.3: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1': No such file or directory
gcc-3.3: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1': No such file or directory
*** The command '/usr/bin/gcc-3.3 -o conftest -g   conftest.c' failed.
*** You must set the environment variable CC to a working compiler.


ArggHHH!


----------



## Linde (Sep 28, 2006)

No apples, thanks  I had the same problem but on an cygwin/X86 platform, with the error message:

asm_blend.S: Assembler messages:
asm_blend.S:46: Warning: .type pseudo-op used outside of .def/.endef ignored.
asm_blend.S:46: Error: junk at end of line, first unrecognized character is `_'

The solution for me was to run
./configure --disable-mmx
- or maybe better for you:
./configure --disable-mmx --disable-amd64

Regards, jr


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 28, 2006)

Have you installed the Developer Tools on the discs that came with your Mac?  I've installed them on my iMac G5 and I've been able to compile pretty much anything (for the most part).  I selected all of the compilers that I thought I would need during the installation of the Developer Tools.


----------

